# Yamaha Psr 6700



## xxScalaxx (23. September 2007)

Hallo habe vor mein Keyboard das Yamaha PSR 6700 an mein PC anzuschließen und damit beats zu machen. dafür gibt es diese Sond und sound disketten. ich wollte mal frergn ob jemand weiß wo es die gibt oder obs dir noch gibt? hab gegoogelt aber nichts gefunden


----------



## chmee (23. September 2007)

Ein Synth von 1991.. Ich habe mal *PSR 6700* in google eingegeben. Da war gleich auf der ersten Seite eine Seite mit Sounds, sogar das Original-Preset von Yamaha war zu finden.

Such doch mal bei ebay - aber ich befürchte, dass nur noch Kneipen-Alleinunterhalter mit so etwas hantieren.

mfg chmee


----------



## xxScalaxx (23. September 2007)

Aha und wasa für ein Keyboard würdest du für saowas empfehlen? weil ja das ist ein altes. aber n neues ist doch sehr teuer? oder gibts auch ein billiges wo man sounds auf jede taste setzen kann?


----------



## chmee (23. September 2007)

Der Zweck bestimmt die Maschine 

Möchtest Du mit einem Rechner und einer Sequencer-Software Musik machen ?
Dann kannst Du das Keyboard als tastengerät benutzen, die Sounds kommen aber aus dem Rechner. Stichworte DAW VST etc..

Willst Du sowas mit Rechner machen, aber die Sounds sollen NICHT aus dem Rechner, sondern aus externen Geräten kommen ? Stichwort MIDI-Sequencer.

Bitte lies folgende Threads:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/audio...979-welches-professionelle-musikprogramm.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/audiotechnik-recording-audio-software/277167-neueinsteiger.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/audio...-elektronische-musik-als-hobby-helft-mir.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/audio...61-welche-recordingsoftware-ist-sinnvoll.html

mfg chmee


----------



## xxScalaxx (24. September 2007)

Wo die Töne her kommen is mir eigendlich raltiv egal. Hauptsache ich kriege Beats gemacht. Also kann ich das Keyboard dafür benutzen oder wie? und wie leg ich die Töne auf die tasten?


----------



## chmee (24. September 2007)

Stop mal, das sollte Dir nicht egal sein. Entweder Du nimmst die Billig-Sounds aus Deinem PSR oder Du baust Dir etwas auf, wo es dann auch Spass macht.Und ein kleines bisschen Interesse solltest Du schon dafür aufbringen, ansonsten such Dir ein Studio und löhne dafür. 

Nun in Kurzform :
Du nimmst *einen PC* - der macht die Sounds
kaufst ein *MIDI-Interface* - damit schließt Du das Keyboard an den PC
und holst eine *Software* wie zB MagixMusicStudio, Cubase, Logic, Samplitude, womit
Du mit dem Keyboard auf die Sounds im Rechner zugreifen kannst. Natürlich kannst
Du das, was Du spielst, aufnehmen und wiedergeben.

mfg chmee


----------



## xxScalaxx (24. September 2007)

Ja so meinte ich das nicht. ich habe schon interesse dran. hast recht aus dem psr kommen ja nur shit töne. ich habe cubase sx. damit kann ich die töne dann auf das keyboard legen? Gibt es dafür ein tutorial von cubase oder so? anschließen tu ich es über meine soundkarte die emu 1616m


----------



## chmee (24. September 2007)

Midi-Out vom PSR6700 an MIDI-In von der Emu. Damit sollte alles schon gehen, keine Installation etc.. Dann wird der Tastendruck an den PC gesendet. 

Schau bitte bei den Tutorials unter Sonstige.., da ist ein Tutorial für Cubase-Anfänger. Damit sollten die ersten Steine aus dem Weg geräumt sein.

mfg chmee


----------



## The_Maegges (24. September 2007)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/sonst...einstiegshilfe-die-funktionen-von-cubase.html

Ich hatte auch noch ein Tutorial geschrieben, in dem ein Beispielsong in Cubase erstellt wird, leider ist es bisher noch nicht online.
*Nachtrag:* Das Tutorial ist inzwischen online:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/sonstige-tutorials/287579-erstellen-eines-songs-cubase.html

Mit deinem Keyboard spielst du in den Sequencer deiner Wahl (anscheinend Cubase) sogenannte MIDI-Daten ein (stell es dir vor wie ein digitales Notenblatt).

Das speicherst du in einer Midi-Spur.
Nun kannst du Cubase sagen, dass alles, was auf dieser Midi-Spur liegt, mit einem bestimmten VST Instrument gespielt werden soll.

Logischerweise kannst du mehrere VST-Instrumente und mehrere Midi-Spuren haben.

Was du effektiv an VST Instrumenten brauchst, sind Synthesizer, ein Drumsampler, wie z.B. Battery und eventuell noch ein Sampler für Akustische Instrumente (z.B. Sampletank 2, davon gibts auch ne kostenlose, wenn auch abgespeckte, Version).

Ansonsten empfehle ich dir auch die von Chmee genannten Themen, da steht das teils recht ausführlich erklärt drin.


----------



## home (8. März 2010)

Ich suche treiber  für Yamaha psr 6700


----------

